# Anyone had a successful referral and treatment ttc number 3



## Claire35 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a 15 yr old from a previous relationship and a 2 year old from private IVF. We had to go for private ivf after nhs investigations were completed as we werent entitled to help on the nhs. During our last cycle it was discovered my remaining tube has hydrosalphinx (blocked with fluid in). I went to my gp who agreed to refer me and I had a call last week from the consultant who agreed he would repair my tube. However I don't think he knows my full history. I am so scared of being turned down once he knows we have a 2 yr old together, this is our very last hope of ever having any more children. Just looking for any hope really, I'm tempted to even leave our 2 yr old off of the forms.


----------

